# Part 2 this weeks pick ups, local B&M



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

So yesterday (Friday) went by Serious Cigars and picked up a couple new things to try and my favorite 601 in a size I haven't had. I love the idea of the manufacturers selling cigars in 5 packs and small boxes.

First is two 5 packs of Illusione Cuchillos Cubanos 46 Corona Minor 4 1/2 x 46
Then a 5 count box of Cain F Habano 5X 50
And a 5er of 601 Green Habano Oscuro Corona 5 x 42









601 Green









Illusione Cuchillos Cubanos









Cain F Habano


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

They look damn good!!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

nice line up, Love the Cain's


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

okay, i am jealous. holy crap.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lucky man...very nice


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

<Drool>


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Geeez,Frank. Did you have to pick up every one of my current favorites and exploit them like that in front of me? Those are all tasty cigars,,,love the 601 Greens and the cuchillos,,and then the Cains. Looks to be a very enjoyable weekend of cigar orgy. Put some time on those Cuchillos and you will really be surprised with a few months on them.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Holy cow, I really wanna try the Cain, they look so tasty!

Awesome sticks you have there!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

outstandong buys, enjoy them.


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

nice ,,grate way to start off the weekend


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome cigars! I hope to find some of the Cain pretty soon. I too think that it's a great idea for 5 packs.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet! Is there a part 3 Frank????


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tarks said:


> Sweet! Is there a part 3 Frank????


If he smoked all of em then Part 3 will be written from the Emergency Room called " How I turned my tongue into a catcher's mitt over Labor Day",,,,,:doh:


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I am a huge fan of those 601s too! Haven't had those Illusiones or the Cain. Looks great, Enjoy!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Cigary said:


> Geeez,Frank. Did you have to pick up every one of my current favorites and exploit them like that in front of me? Those are all tasty cigars,,,love the 601 Greens and the cuchillos,,and then the Cains. Looks to be a very enjoyable weekend of cigar orgy. Put some time on those Cuchillos and you will really be surprised with a few months on them.


Thanks Gary, I will try that. Have never had these but the price was right, I didn't even know they where Cuban Sandwhich untill after I bought them LOL. But I have to smoked at least one soon.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Tarks said:


> Sweet! Is there a part 3 Frank????


No part 3 ha ha. Damn I think this is the most cigars I have ever bought in a weeks span!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Rubix^3 said:


> I am a huge fan of those 601s too! Haven't had those Illusiones or the Cain. Looks great, Enjoy!


Wow,,are you in for a treat with the Illusiones and the Cain. I could just sit there without lighting up the Illusiones and eat them,,,they are that good.



tx_tuff said:


> Thanks Gary, I will try that. Have never had these but the price was right, I didn't even know they where Cuban Sandwhich untill after I bought them LOL. But I have to smoked at least one soon.


I am like that, too Frank. As soon as I got the Cuchillos I immediately had to smoke it ( and it was pretty good ) and then after a couple of months smoked another one and was surprised at how much better it was. ( could have been because of the Knob Creek, too,,who knows ) When I found out it had a mix of long and short fillers I was concerned,,but now I am a convert and for the price it's a good deal on this size of cigar. Being that this is a line of Illusione Cigars can't help but promote the quality.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Those new Cain cigars look nice... im going to have to get my hands on some of those


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Smoked one of the Cuchillos this weekend, it was a good smoke, had the Illusione taste. The last 3rd of the stick was off a little but I'm sure they will get better. A cigar I will really enjoy at the price they go for.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Buddy of mine threw me a Cuchillo to try last night... Guess what my smoke tonight will be!!!:thumb:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great pick-ups, the 5 pack in a box thing is really cool.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Never heard of or had the Cuchillos, what's the story with them?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

scottw said:


> Never heard of or had the Cuchillos, what's the story with them?


Well I wasn't even sure what they where when I bought them. Turns out they are a Cuban Sandwich cigar, that means its got short as well as long filler tobacco in it. It is a Nicaraguan puro, got the 5 packs $18 each. So that comes out to $3.60 a stick. Have smoked one, it was a good smoke and taste like an Illusione, fell a little flat in the last 3rd of the cigar, but I hear they do better with age. A good smoke for the money, think I will start keeping some in my humidor all the time.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

I really like the idea of those 5 packs and box. I wish my local B&M carried stuff like that.


----------

